# cabg x4 please help



## hpgh (Mar 9, 2010)

coronary artery bypass graft x4 using one artery, two veins, left internal mammary to LAD, aorta to diagonal1, aorta to distal circumflex, aorta to distal right coronary arter.

would this be 33533 and 33518 ?

any help would be sooo appreciated


----------



## dpumford (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello:  Ok I blieve you said two arteries and two veins.  The artery can be mammory and artial from arm, That would be two arteries so you would use 33534. 

Then for the two veins you would use 33518.  If the saphenous vein was done using ednoscopic techique you can use 33508.

When you state one artery-where did that come from? Arm?  If so you can bill 35600. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Michelle Thompson (Mar 9, 2010)

The above note CABG x4  looks like  33533 Lima to LAD  33519 three vein grafts.


----------



## aguelfi (Mar 11, 2010)

33533 and 33519.  you are not going to use 35600 for harvesting the LIMA.  It's included in the 33533, but like it was said before, if the saphenous vein was harvested endocsopically then you can bill the 33508, however it must state ENDOSCOPICALLY.


----------

